# Holiday pay



## leehughes21 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, 

I've been working in New Zealand since 25th June 2012. I've just found out that my job is being outsourced and while I'm allowed to work until my visa runs out (25th June 2013) I was wondering if I would be entitled to some holiday pay? I know I'm allowed 4 weeks pay by law but I'm uncertain on how it applies when I've just completed the year and no longer work for the company. 

Can anyone advise on this please? 

Thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Refer to Dept of Labour On an employee’s resignation or termination also MoBIE Calculating annual holiday pay


----------

